
GLib tools rewrite - JoshTriplett
https://www.bassi.io/articles/2017/10/13/glib-tools/
======
sigjuice
_This port was done to address the proliferation of build time dependencies on
GLib; the cross-compilation hassle of having a small C utility being built and
used during the build_

Anyone know what _cross-compilation hassle_ are they talking about? If the
build system compiles and uses a C program during the build, then it is not
really cross-compilation is it?

